# Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland :)



## Colophonius (6. Juli 2012)

Hey

Meine Eltern fahren Ende Juli nach Zeeland und ich habe gehört, dass es dort Wolfsbarsche geben soll, daher habe ich mich spontan mal einen Besuch für 'ne Woche oder so eingeplant. :m

Da ich aber wenig Ahnung vom Meeresangeln habe, meine Fragen:
Was für Gerät soll ich mitbringen? Habe Ruten bis 100gr. WG zur Verfügung, ich nehme mal an, dass lange Ruten von Vorteil sein sollten (Wurfweite!)
Was für eine Schnurstärke würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

MIndestens ebenso wichtig: muss ich beim Meeresangeln in den Niederlanden etwas besonderes beachten? Ich habe den VisPas, mein Bruder, der evt. auch angeln möchte, (noch) nicht. Ist in den Niederlanden am Meer das Catch&Release auch derart populär, oder kann man auch mal bei etwaigen Erfolg einen Barsch zum probieren mitnehmen?

Vielen Dank,
Colophonius


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Normale Spinnrute, idealerweise in 2,70-3,00m Länge, WG so im Spektrum 20-80g, 3000/4000er Rolle, 12/14/16er Geflecht, also das Gerät, welches du auch zum Zander/mittleren Hechtfischen verwendest. 
Mono/FC-Vorfach, diverse Wobbler um die 15cm, vorzugsweise blau/weiß/silber-Arnaud/Daiwa Saltiga Minnow usw. ist 'ne Bank, alles was Sandaal imitiert. Bei Gummis hab ich bei meiner letzten Tour gute Erfahrungen mit Keitech Swing Impact in grau/glitter gemacht. Pink sollte man auch dabei haben, Oberflächengedöns funzt gut, Stickbait in weiß/pink bringt Fisch. Der Vollständigkeit halber noch paar Mefoblinker.
Übliche Zeiten-Morgen/Abenddämmerung, bedeckter Himmel und bewegtes Wasser ist immer gut. Grundsätzlich ist es wesentlich schwieriger, die Fische zu finden als sie dann zu fangen.
Gruß

edit: Brandungsangeln mit Ringlern/Wattwurm/Tobsen funktioniert natürlich auch sehr gut. Mitunter reichen schon mittlere Karpfenruten, je nach Wetter, Fische beißen teilweise recht nah am Strand, oft mitten in der Brandung.
Und selbstverständlich verspeisen die Holländer auch mal 'nen Barsch, Delikatesse!|wavey:


----------



## Colophonius (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Hi

Danke für die Tipps  Klingt doch schonmal machbar. Wie siehts denn mit der Lizenz aus?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Es gibt übrigens ein hervorragendes Buch zum Wolfsbarschfischen.

Titel:

Wolfsbarsch
Erfolgreiche Angeltechniken und Plätze
Vom Mythos zum Hype

Autor Robert Staigis
ISBN 978-3-942366-22-9
Verkaufspreis 24,95€


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Hi,

meines Wissens ist in NL das Fischen in der Nordsee frei!

Grüße JK


----------



## Pippa (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Abend,

die meisten Fragen wurden ja bereits beantwortet. 
Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass es keiner Hightech-Köder bedarf. Jegliche Sandaalimitationen bieten sich an. Die gibt's u.a. beim örtlichen Händler für kleines Geld. Ich habe in der Bucht noch billigere gekauft - als Dropshotköder deklariert, aber sie fangen auch Wölfe (3 Stk. -> 1 €). Darüber hinaus habe ich bei meinem Zeeland-Kurztrip diese Woche WB zur Mittagszeit gefangen. Andere Angler waren ebenfalls erfolgreich mitten am Tage. 

Neben den empfohlenen Methoden kannst du es auch mit der Pose und Seeringler oder einem Makrelenvorfach probieren. 

Als Köder an der Brandungsmontage haben sich neben den bekannteren Ködern Stabmuscheln bewährt. Viele Holländer angeln ausschließlich damit.

Ruten bis 100g reichen zum Spinnen/Paternostern natürlich vollkommen aus. Mach dich aber darauf gefasst, dass sich ein 40er WB wie ein 100er Hecht an der Rute anfühlt und i.d.R. mehrere Fluchten unternimmt. 

Das Angeln am/im Meer bedarf keiner Lizenz.

Catch & Release kennt am Strand niemand!


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Hallo Pippa,#h

wie hast Du die Gummis gefischt? Direkt am Bleikopf, oder am langen Vorfach geschleppt?:m
Bei welchem Wasserstand hast Du geangelt, bei mir lief es am besten bei ein-
setzender Ebbe.


----------



## Pippa (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Hallo Jürgen,

habe die Gummis direkt am Bleikopf gefischt....auf diese Weise allerdings nichts gefangen #d

Einer Familie, die neben mir geangelt hat, habe ich mit Gummifischen ausgeholfen. Die haben geschleppt....und gefangen |bigeyes

In der Regel gehe ich 3 Std. vor Ebbe los. Meine beiden WB-Fänge dürften in diese Zeit gefallen sein (3-1 Std. vor Ebbe). Da das Wetter tagsüber so herrlich war und ich häufig vom Steg aus geangelt habe, waren die Leinen allerdings auch bei Vollflut im Wasser. Da gab's dann aber "nur" Makrelen.

Andere Angler haben übrigens auch schöne Meeräschen gefangen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *



Pippa schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> habe die Gummis direkt am Bleikopf gefischt....auf diese Weise allerdings nichts gefangen #d
> 
> ...


 


Danke :m


----------



## Colophonius (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche auf Zeeland *

Danke euch allen für die vielen Tipps 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich damit Erfolg haben werde. Ich denke, es wird auch eine leichte Rute für die Meeräschen mitgehen, vielleicht lässt sich ja auch davon eine überlisten


----------

